# The Guns at Last Light (Volume three of the liberation trilogy)



## syscom3 (Jun 16, 2013)

The magnificent conclusion to Rick Atkinson’s acclaimed Liberation Trilogy about the Allied triumph in Europe during World War II.

I highly recommend these three books. Very well written and worthy of any library.

Books | The Liberation Trilogy, by Rick Atkinson


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 17, 2013)

I would have to agree. Another great suggestion from you my friend. Just picked it up yesterday. Read the other two on my Kindle. (A bit of a mistake that..the maps didn't exactly come out well)


----------

